# Why aren’t there more Canon EOS R5 leaks?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

> *Update 2:* Here’s another leak, it never fails. The development announcement will be tonight (EST)
> 
> *Update:* I have heard from a few people since this post, and apparently Canon Rumors has caused some stress at a few Canon subsidiaries. One person did tell us that the rumored Canon EOS R5 specifications are very close to 100% correct, but a few things are off. I did receive further confirmation that 8K is there though.
> We should hear more tonight/tomorrow.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

Man you got me excited for nothing. I saw Canon R5 in the title and clicked as soon as I saw it only to find out basically everything we've been saying in the forums. lol. 

Oh well.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Man you got me excited for nothing. I saw Canon R5 in the title and clicked as soon as I saw it only to find out basically everything we've been saying in the forums. lol.
> 
> Oh well.



Sorry my friend, but I had to address it to ease my inbox inquiries and social media DMs.


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 12, 2020)

Maybe Canon now is really good at hiding things or the announcement date is just wrong.


----------



## amorse (Feb 12, 2020)

If dealers have seen it, I would think it's just a matter of time before images start to leak. Or who knows - maybe they're staying tight lipped following the leaks to build up to that announcement tonight.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Man you got me excited for nothing. I saw Canon R5 in the title and clicked as soon as I saw it only to find out basically everything we've been saying in the forums. lol.
> 
> Oh well.


It's called beta rumor


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

So if July launch is correct, we can assume the R5 and R6 will arrive/launch/ship/release together? That makes a lot more sense to me. Development announcement is just fine. Hopefully it will be for BOTH cameras, cuz it would at least be nice to have a bit more clarity on where the R6 fits into the line up


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 12, 2020)

Trey T said:


> It's called beta rumor


Much worse controlled alpha rumours done to test waters before beta rumours.


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 12, 2020)

Selfishly hope it's available before July 2020 so it can be field tested on a vacation, but might be my last DSLR trip instead.


----------



## Go Wild (Feb 12, 2020)

We know developments take time...Even after the development announcement and after almost 4 months, 1DxmkIII is being released but will get some firmware updates after, because not everything is on yet. But what is a bit strange is to have such a detailed specs list at this time and we know that at least canonrumors guy have seen the camera, so the camera is out there testing, and the release date is only in...July! Damn....Maybe is not strange at all, maybe is just this huge will to get the camera as fast as possible....


----------



## dboris (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Sorry my friend, but I had to address it to ease my inbox inquiries and social media DMs.



Contrary to all folks complaining of the "empty shell" article that rumors website produce, I'm very happy you published an update.


----------



## Max TT (Feb 12, 2020)

I need to upgrade from Canon 60D. Saved up for a Z6 or A7III, but halted those plans when I heard of the R6, but July seems so far away


----------



## Rassmus (Feb 12, 2020)

@Canon Rumors Guy have you seen the R5? Any words on the size?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm having a hard time reconciling a July release date and a February development announcement with dealers having already been shown both cameras.


----------



## antolalto (Feb 12, 2020)

Now I'm torn. I need a ML, because I need to update my current bodies, but July is too far. I will wait until tomorrow and then, if nothing happens, go for a Sony a7RIV to keep for a year.


----------



## Cee Log (Feb 12, 2020)

Something just doesn't feel right to me about the specs & announcement. I really hope I'm wrong and that we'll get some info tomorrow but I don't remember such a major release coming with so little chatter/leaks 24 hours ahead.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 12, 2020)

CP+ 2020 doesn't start until Thursday February 27th so maybe Canon is being tight-lipped until a formal announcement at this important show.
Whilst its difficult for our US cousins to comprehend there are other events outside of the US and CP+ being on their doorstep is one of them. The next important show after CP+ will be "The Photography Show", Birmingham. UK in March and then the really big one Photokina in Cologne, Germany in June.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 12, 2020)

antolalto said:


> Now I'm torn. I need a ML, because I need to update my current bodies, but July is too far. I will wait until tomorrow and then, if nothing happens, go for a Sony a7RIV to keep for a year.


I feel the same way and will upgrade to the a7RIV.

Life is too short to be constantly checking rumour site for a Canon unicorn camera when you can be out actually enjoying taking pictures with whats available now.

Fingers crossed this has a happy ending tomorrow..........


----------



## Jim Corbett (Feb 12, 2020)

Maybe we'll only get a development announcement(aka final testing) first, similarly to the 1Dx mark III? It's quite a stretch from now to July if it's a final announcement; maybe July is for the other model?
Anyways. I prefer to wait instead of another rushed body.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

Well, after posting this I received some contact from a few people.

Apparently, I pissed off Canon USA something fierce and all product briefing material was not sent out to the usual retailers and salespeople.

I expect we're going to hear something tonight.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, after posting this I received some contact from a few people.
> 
> Apparently, *I pissed off Canon USA something fierce* and all product briefing material was not sent out to the usual retailers and salespeople.
> 
> I expect we're going to hear something tonight.



Now why did you go and do that? Ha


----------



## betokella (Feb 12, 2020)

Max C said:


> I need to upgrade from Canon 60D. Saved up for a Z6 or A7III, but halted those plans when I heard of the R6, but July seems so far away


I am on the same pattern with my 7D. The mirror-less APSC (if ever) will be delayed even further to wait and see... Eager for the R6 coming out.


----------



## antolalto (Feb 12, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> Life is too short to be constantly checking rumour site for a Canon unicorn camera when you can be out actually enjoying taking pictures with whats available now.



Yes. Precisely. 

But nevertheless, I will refresh this page all night long.


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, after posting this I received some contact from a few people.
> 
> Apparently, I pissed off Canon USA something fierce and all product briefing material was not sent out to the usual retailers and salespeople.
> 
> I expect we're going to hear something tonight.


I'm dead


----------



## degos (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Apparently, I pissed off Canon USA something fierce and all product briefing material was not sent out to the usual retailers and salespeople.



You're so influential!

Wait, Canon USA is just one region...


----------



## amorse (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I expect we're going to hear something tonight.


----------



## Fast351 (Feb 12, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I feel the same way and will upgrade to the a7RIV.
> 
> Life is too short to be constantly checking rumour site for a Canon unicorn camera when you can be out actually enjoying taking pictures with whats available now.
> 
> Fingers crossed this has a happy ending tomorrow..........



Same. My 70D will tide me over for a while, but if something doesn't happen real soon I will probably find a different solution (whether that's finding a smoking deal on an R or a different brand remains to be seen).


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon has to go back to the drawing board now that Samsung has announced a cell phone with a 108MP sensor and 8K video...


----------



## MadisonMike (Feb 12, 2020)

Max C said:


> I need to upgrade from Canon 60D. Saved up for a Z6 or A7III, but halted those plans when I heard of the R6, but July seems so far away


I would wait. Both the Z6 and A7III are nice upgrades to the 60D, changing is expensive. You can adapt lenses but it is not the same. Unless you have a pressing need now, a few months wait is not too bad. Bonus, save up some extra $$ for the extras you will want to buy.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 12, 2020)

antolalto said:


> Yes. Precisely.
> 
> But nevertheless, I will refresh this page all night long.


You and me both.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

Max C said:


> I need to upgrade from Canon 60D. Saved up for a Z6 or A7III, but halted those plans when I heard of the R6, but July seems so far awa''



It will be here before you know it. You've obviously had that 60 for years. A few months for a camera you will have for many years more isn't so bad ;-)


----------



## antolalto (Feb 12, 2020)

Fast351 said:


> Same. My 70D will tide me over for a while, but if something doesn't happen real soon I will probably find a different solution (whether that's finding a smoking deal on an R or a different brand remains to be seen).



Well, I sent an email to Canon Europe volunteering as a tester for the R5 in my upcoming trip to Svalbard Islands in April, but I didn't get any reply... 

At least I tried


----------



## vjlex (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, after posting this I received some contact from a few people.
> 
> Apparently, I pissed off Canon USA something fierce and all product briefing material was not sent out to the usual retailers and salespeople.
> 
> I expect we're going to hear something tonight.


Hope this doesn't affect your access to sources going forward. We really appreciate the service you provide... impatient, silly people aside.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

Max C said:


> I need to upgrade from Canon 60D. Saved up for a Z6 or A7III, but halted those plans when I heard of the R6, but July seems so far away



The Canon 60D was a great camera... but it pales in comparison to the R. Curious why you didn't go that route? I have two of them, and could not be happier. Sure, you could adapt your lenses to the Nikon or Sony... but why when you could stay native?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, after posting this I received some contact from a few people.
> 
> Apparently, I pissed off Canon USA something fierce and all product briefing material was not sent out to the usual retailers and salespeople.
> 
> I expect we're going to hear something tonight.



WHOA! Pissed because you posted the original rumor? Isn't that what we are here for? Maybe get pissed at the leakers...

What's funny is that I recall many years ago on here a lot of folks balked at my suggestion that "Yes, Canon DOES monitor/read this sort of site. Why wouldn't they?"


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, after posting this I received some contact from a few people.
> 
> Apparently, I pissed off Canon USA something fierce and all product briefing material was not sent out to the usual retailers and salespeople.
> 
> I expect we're going to hear something tonight.


Finger crossed than. I have bought 2 RF lenses now just to get this new R5 camera body asap....


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 12, 2020)

MadisonMike said:


> I would wait. Both the Z6 and A7III are nice upgrades to the 60D, changing is expensive. You can adapt lenses but it is not the same. Unless you have a pressing need now, a few months wait is not too bad. Bonus, save up some extra $$ for the extras you will want to buy.


I disagree. Unless you have a need for ultra fast AF for action, adapted EF lenses work perfectly well on the Sony bodies.

There are many great cameras out there that don't have a Canon label on them however there is only one that will successfully use your existing EF glass while we wait for the new Canon mirrorless and that I'm afraid is a Sony. In the even of an R5/R6 no show tomorrow and no news as to when that will happen, enjoy photography and go and take pictures.


----------



## antolalto (Feb 12, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> There are many great cameras out there that don't have a Canon label on them however there is only one that will successfully use your existing EF glass while we wait for the new Canon mirrorless and that I'm afraid is a Sony. In the even of an R5/R6 no show tomorrow and no news as to when that will happen, enjoy photography and go and take pictures.



I do think precisely the same. As of now, my plan would be to keep a double body (5DIII and a7rIV) for a while, waiting for this R5 to lower the price in the future.

But again, this plan might change tonight.


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 12, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> WHOA! Pissed because you posted the original rumor? Isn't that what we are here for? Maybe get pissed at the leakers...
> 
> What's funny is that I recall many years ago on here a lot of folks balked at my suggestion that "Yes, Canon DOES monitor/read this sort of site. Why wouldn't they?"


Probably Canon is more pissed this time because the rumor bounced in every major photograpy website: Dpreview, petapixel, fstoppers etc


----------



## Stuart (Feb 12, 2020)

Doesn't canon usually wait till after nikon announcements - waiting for the Nikon D6 noise to settle.


----------



## antolalto (Feb 12, 2020)

The update from @Canon Rumors Guy is very interesting:

*Update:* I have heard from a few people since this post, and apparently Canon Rumors has caused some stress at a few Canon subsidiaries. One person did tell us that the rumored Canon EOS R5 specifications are very close to 100% correct, but a few things are off. I did receive further confirmation that 8K is there though.
We should hear more tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Cee Log (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, after posting this I received some contact from a few people.
> 
> Apparently, I pissed off Canon USA something fierce and all product briefing material was not sent out to the usual retailers and salespeople.
> 
> I expect we're going to hear something tonight.



Not just Canon USA! I was at a 1DX3 preview last week and when I asked my local rep about R5/R6, he fired back "Stop reading Canon Rumors!".

I think they're mad about the leaks stealing thunder (and maybe sales) from their flagship 1DX3 release.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I disagree. Unless you have a need for ultra fast AF for action, adapted EF lenses work perfectly well on the Sony bodies.


No.

I personally used Canon glass on a Sony A7 III for a few months, and it was a mess. One time even in daylight conditions I was using a Canon 70-200 2.8 II shooting a crowd (plenty of contrast, good lighting, not fast action) and the autofocus just fell on its face. It just wouldn't focus. I forget if I was using the Metabones adapter or Sigma at that point, I tried both at certain times.

The idea that EF glass on Sony bodies "works fine" is pretty much a myth. It's a miracle at all that three different manufacturer's products work together with each other, but ultimately it's far from a good experience or anything I would want to use professionally.


----------



## iamjhil (Feb 12, 2020)

Cee Log said:


> I think they're mad about the leaks stealing thunder (and maybe sales) from their flagship 1DX3 release.



It had to be expected. Mirrorless is future.


----------



## ved112dei (Feb 12, 2020)

July seems too far, needed Canon but it seems that I have to settle on Fuji XT4


----------



## Jemlnlx (Feb 12, 2020)

Specs seem impressive. I wonder what the price will be?! Any guesses?

Those specs would warrant some serious $$, but depending on their strategy, Canon may price it "affordable" ($3000-$3500) to appeal to Nikon/Sony users as well as Canon users contemplating jumping ship. (Wishful thinking...)


----------



## .jan (Feb 12, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Doesn't canon usually wait till after nikon announcements - waiting for the Nikon D6 noise to settle.


Honestly I don't see a lot of Nikon D6 noise. When the 1Dx III was officially out, relevant media outlets already had content produced and right now pretty much all I'm seeing about the D6 is Nikon's own product shots and sample photos. And if the R5 is anywhere close to what's rumored no one will care about a D6 anyways.


----------



## N-VB (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon annonce développer l'EOS R5, son premier hybride capable de filmer en 8K


Machine de guerre technologique, l’EOS R5 est le premier boîtier hybride annoncé avec un mode vidéo 8K. À cette première s’ajoute la stabilisation du capteur (une première pour Canon) ou encore une rafale à 20 images par seconde.




www.01net.com






https://img.bfmtv.com/c/1200/750/392/d5d80d14f4296f91d39e93c6fda1c.jpg


----------



## Max TT (Feb 12, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> So if July launch is correct, we can assume the R5 and R6 will arrive/launch/ship/release together? That makes a lot more sense to me. Development announcement is just fine. Hopefully it will be for BOTH cameras, cuz it would at least be nice to have a bit more clarity on where the R6 fits into the line up


This would be nice, will be a lot easier to be patient until July knowing the specs on the R6.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, after posting this I received some contact from a few people.
> 
> Apparently, I pissed off Canon USA something fierce and all product briefing material was not sent out to the usual retailers and salespeople.
> 
> I expect we're going to hear something tonight.



That’s what they get for dragging their feet in the mirrorless realm. Come on Canon, we all know what you’re capable of. Stop ****ing around and get us some cameras.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 12, 2020)

July 24 is opening ceremonies. It is highly likely that the product is shipping well before that date maximizing its marketing potential along with Canon's other products.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

N-VB said:


> Canon annonce développer l'EOS R5, son premier hybride capable de filmer en 8K
> 
> 
> Machine de guerre technologique, l’EOS R5 est le premier boîtier hybride annoncé avec un mode vidéo 8K. À cette première s’ajoute la stabilisation du capteur (une première pour Canon) ou encore une rafale à 20 images par seconde.
> ...


OH SNAP!!! THERE IT IS


----------



## Pape (Feb 12, 2020)

maybe R5 was smoke and cloud to hide EOS 1 announcement 
leading curious peoples to bark wrong tree


----------



## jam05 (Feb 12, 2020)

dwarven said:


> That’s what they get for dragging their feet in the mirrorless realm. Come on Canon, we all know what you’re capable of. Stop ****ing around and get us some cameras.


They played everything pretty smart. Most internals, wifi, CFexpress, have transitioned to new generations. Most mirriorless camera internals prior to 2016 are pretty much dated now. CFexpress bus runs circles around SD cards and XQD cards also. Smartphones have caused camera manufacturers to rethink their strategy of concentrating solely on the "sensor" and AF algorithms, as cameras have become niche products.


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Doesn't canon usually wait till after nikon announcements - waiting for the Nikon D6 noise to settle.


The D6 has caused mostly frustration and cricket noises, if you're looking only at online comments though


----------



## Bishop80 (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> *Update:* I have heard from a few people since this post, and apparently Canon Rumors has caused some stress at a few Canon subsidiaries.


In one sense, Rumors sites that share 'leaked" details do a favor to Corporations by revealing that someone in their circle of trust can't be trusted.
At the same time, I wouldn't want to be Canon Rumors Guy and deal with the heat from a big company like Canon.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Doesn't canon usually wait till after nikon announcements - waiting for the Nikon D6 noise to settle.


The D6 made zero noise. Nikon snuck out the announcement in the middle of the night with no warning. It looks like a D5 with more connectivity, and fewer AF points. Jared Pollin trashed it pretty harshly.


----------



## Max TT (Feb 12, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> It will be here before you know it. You've obviously had that 60 for years. A few months for a camera you will have for many years more isn't so bad ;-)


My thoughts exactly, the next body I buy will probably be with me for at least 5yrs. But seeing that I finally have the money saved up, I am getting anxious. And honestly a bit worried about final specs and pricing on the R6. I’ll probably be nervous until confirmation. What I am fearing is if the Z6 or A7III goes on a big sale between now and R6 confirmation. Then I don’t know what I’ll do.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

Cee Log said:


> I think they're mad about the leaks stealing thunder (and maybe sales) from their flagship 1DX3 release.



There should be little to no issue there. Two completely different cameras for two different jobs. I dont see how a 1DX3 buyer would get thrown off by the R5 or R6 whatsoever


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 12, 2020)

iamjhil said:


> It had to be expected. Mirrorless is future.



Honestly, video hype aside, as a photographer I didn't find the 1DX iii to be all that compelling vs the 1DX ii. I was contemplating jumping to Sony's A9 until I heard about this R5. Canon should be thankful for rumors sites like this that keep current owners invested a little bit more.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

degos said:


> You're so influential!
> 
> Wait, Canon USA is just one region...


He clearly pissed off people from more than Canon USA. I'm visualizing the CEO & Director of marketing throwing a tamper tantrum right now.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 12, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> There should be little to no issue there. Two completely different cameras for two different jobs. I dont see how a 1DX3 buyer would get thrown off by the R5 or R6 whatsoever



I agree. I have said for some time that it not long until the main differentiator for product lines is build/ruggedness or form factor rather than out and out functionality (rather like it was in film days). Someone who needs the build of 1Dx line will not settle for an R5 or 5DIV simply because it is 'as good' in image quality. If that were not the case, then Sony would not have released the A9 at 24MP or CaNikon with the iDx/D6 with 20 MP.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 12, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> There should be little to no issue there. Two completely different cameras for two different jobs. I dont see how a 1DX3 buyer would get thrown off by the R5 or R6 whatsoever



I think stills photographers may be, as the jump from the ii to the iii in image quality is tiny. At least that's what got me. If the R5 delivers superior image quality, dynamic range, etc. AND gets me native access to the R series lenses then I'm in, and this is after I passed on the 1DX3


----------



## Max TT (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> The Canon 60D was a great camera... but it pales in comparison to the R. Curious why you didn't go that route? I have two of them, and could not be happier. Sure, you could adapt your lenses to the Nikon or Sony... but why when you could stay native?


The current EOS R imo is unimpressive as compared to the existing players in its space like the A7III or even the Z6. Also the range of native lenses at this time pales in comparison to the E mount. So to compromise on both body and limited lense range was a bit to much of an ask.

In my mind if I bought into the first version of EOS R, I would have wasted money and have to upgrade within a short time. Fingers crossed for the EOS R6


----------



## Cee Log (Feb 12, 2020)

sure looks like the real deal!!!


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> Honestly, video hype aside, as a photographer I didn't find the 1DX iii to be all that compelling vs the 1DX ii. I was contemplating jumping to Sony's A9 until I heard about this R5. Canon should be thankful for rumors sites like this that keep current owners invested a little bit more.


My thoughts exactly. How many sales get SAVED by early leaks that make buyers go "Whoa! I'm gonna wait now til I see what this new Canon thing is"


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> I think stills photographers may be, as the jump from the ii to the iii in image quality is tiny. At least that's what got me. If the R5 delivers superior image quality, dynamic range, etc. AND gets me native access to the R series lenses then I'm in, and this is after I passed on the 1DX3


If all you see is pure resolution and IQ, then you are missing exactly what 1DX buyers are buying that camera for. I'm not planning on upgrading my DX2 to a DX3, but if I had a 1DX original model, I probably would.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

Cee Log said:


> sure looks like the real deal!!!



Alright, I'll bite. 

What in the world is that bottom right connection. Is it a Canon UN-5 Cable connection for a LM-V1 display found on their Cinema cameras? 


Also, I if this image is real, I hate the fact that they kept the mode button in the rotating dial. It's so hard to change from video to photo modes


----------



## Lenscracker (Feb 12, 2020)

Max C said:


> I need to upgrade from Canon 60D. Saved up for a Z6 or A7III, but halted those plans when I heard of the R6, but July seems so far away





Max C said:


> I need to upgrade from Canon 60D. Saved up for a Z6 or A7III, but halted those plans when I heard of the R6, but July seems so far away



I tired waiting on Canon, like you. I saved for the Z6 and bought it months ago. Glad I did because Fringer adapter lets me use my Canon lenses. I will buy an R5 or R6 in time.


----------



## vjlex (Feb 12, 2020)

Cee Log said:


> sure looks like the real deal!!!


That R5 font doesn't look right/real to me.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

Max C said:


> The current EOS R imo is unimpressive as compared to the existing players in its space like the A7III or even the Z6. Also the range of native lenses at this time pales in comparison to the E mount. So to compromise on both body and limited lense range was a bit to much of an ask.
> 
> In my mind if I bought into the first version of EOS R, I would have wasted money and have to upgrade within a short time. Fingers crossed for the EOS R6



Opinions vary. I've used them all. I'd take the R over both of the models you've mentioned above.


----------



## Max TT (Feb 12, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> My thoughts exactly. How many sales get SAVED by early leaks that make buyers go "Whoa! I'm gonna wait now til I see what this new Canon thing is"


I would literally be a Z6 or A7III owner right now if it wasn’t for Canon Rumor Guy.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2020)

shunsai said:


> That R5 font doesn't look right/real to me.



Agreed, the 5 looks off.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 12, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> If all you see is pure resolution and IQ, then you are missing exactly what 1DX buyers are buying that camera for. I'm not planning on upgrading my DX2 to a DX3, but if I had a 1DX original model, I probably would.



That's what I'm saying, there's not much to entice a stills photographer there. If I was shooting video often I'd be all over it.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> That's what I'm saying, there's not much to entice a stills photographer there. If I was shooting video often I'd be all over it.


For stills shooters shooting sports and wildlife and fast action, and photo journalism... absolutely it's entirely enticing. They need cameras that can get run over by tanks and keep going. If you're doing Landscapes and Portraiture, then no.


----------



## Cee Log (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Alright, I'll bite.
> 
> What in the world is that bottom right connection. Is it a Canon UN-5 Cable connection for a LM-V1 display found on their Cinema cameras?
> 
> ...



the mode button (and video record) doesn't necessarily mean the stills/video toggle switch isn't behind.

i really hope the toggle switch is there as rumored, and even more importantly the thumb wheel.. but then again since apparently the leaked info isn't 100% correct..

as for the port on the bottom right, i think its just the remote terminal like on the 5D IV at the same spot..


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 12, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> For stills shooters shooting sports and wildlife and fast action, and photo journalism... absolutely it's entirely enticing. They need cameras that can get run over by tanks and keep going. If you're doing Landscapes and Portraiture, then no.



The 1DX ii already matched that though. It's not like this thing is 30% MORE sturdy or something.


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 12, 2020)

N-VB said:


> Canon annonce développer l'EOS R5, son premier hybride capable de filmer en 8K
> 
> 
> Machine de guerre technologique, l’EOS R5 est le premier boîtier hybride annoncé avec un mode vidéo 8K. À cette première s’ajoute la stabilisation du capteur (une première pour Canon) ou encore une rafale à 20 images par seconde.
> ...


A translated version.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> The 1DX ii already matched that though. It's not like this thing is 30% MORE sturdy or something.


The AF system is faster and accuracy notably improved over an already good system. The buffer is now virtually unlimited for bursts. Those are things that matter most to the audience this camera is built for along with its unmatched reliability. As I said before, you'll see a lot of original 1DX cameras get retired for this thing. Not as much DX2 cameras short of them having been completely used up.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2020)

The new Olympus OMD EM-1 III was announced today and it has 7.5 stops of overall IS combining the IBIS with the lens IS, which matches the 7-8 claimed by the rumour.


----------



## mattshaheen (Feb 12, 2020)

shunsai said:


> That R5 font doesn't look right/real to me.



I hope that font is fake for R5 I like the serif font on the R much better.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> A translated version.


No need to read because "All this information had been announced several days in advance with great precision by the Canon Rumors site." Kudos to CR!


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> No.
> 
> I personally used Canon glass on a Sony A7 III for a few months, and it was a mess. One time even in daylight conditions I was using a Canon 70-200 2.8 II shooting a crowd (plenty of contrast, good lighting, not fast action) and the autofocus just fell on its face. It just wouldn't focus. I forget if I was using the Metabones adapter or Sigma at that point, I tried both at certain times.
> 
> The idea that EF glass on Sony bodies "works fine" is pretty much a myth. It's a miracle at all that three different manufacturer's products work together with each other, but ultimately it's far from a good experience or anything I would want to use professionally.


A myth?..... Not in my experience. 

I’ve been using EF on Sony a7RIII since its release (2 years?) and the AF has been excellent in all lighting conditions . Later firmware updates have made the AF even better.

My previous a7RII was a little slow but still worked. I imagine the a7RIV to be even better.

However, hopefully this will be a none issue anyway after tonight and the R5 is unveiled.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The new Olympus OMD EM-1 III was announced today and it has 7.5 stops of overall IS combining the IBIS with the lens IS, which matches the 7-8 claimed by the rumour.



The Olympus system is very impressive. Sony claimed 5.5 stops but could by all accounts only get 2 stops IBIS on their FF which is not surprising considering the momentum of a sensor 4x larger . So if Canon's first offering is anywhere near the 5 stops IBIS it claims, that will be a very, very impressive achievement. And to me would be another example of Canon having the technology but reusing to implement it until 'it works'.


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> No need to read because "All this information had been announced several days in advance with great precision by the Canon Rumors site." Kudos to CR!


Kudos indeed. Thanks CR!


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> The Olympus system is very impressive. Sony claimed 5.5 stops but could by all accounts only get 2 stops IBIS on their FF which is not surprising considering the momentum of a sensor 4x larger .


I imagine with their tiny mount diameter there's also a limit for how much to the side they can move without image quality degrading to far. Canon uses a proper FF mount, that may help them in this regard as well. Although vignetting has been a pretty tough subject with the RF lenses.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 12, 2020)

I know sometimes a news release can kill current sales.

A Canon rep I spoke to was NOT happy with Canon releasing info on the 1DX III (hopefully I got that model number right) so early, it killed his ability to sell 1 DX II's and Canon did NOT reduce his quota to compensate.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> Kudos indeed. Thanks CR!


And thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 12, 2020)

mattshaheen said:


> I hope that font is fake for R5 I like the serif font on the R much better.



Have you looked closely at the fonts on the 5D series?


----------



## scyrene (Feb 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The new Olympus OMD EM-1 III was announced today and it has 7.5 stops of overall IS combining the IBIS with the lens IS, which matches the 7-8 claimed by the rumour.



I noticed that too. I was sceptical when the figure was initially leaked, but now... well, it sure would be something to see!


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Doesn't canon usually wait till after nikon announcements - waiting for the Nikon D6 noise to settle.




The R5, if real as spec'd, curb stomps all and will blot out the sun as far as exposure goes. It's a sea change for Canon's posture in FF ILC.

The D6, by comparison, is almost a submarine sneaking out of port at night. Feels like a 1DX2.5 to me and folks are already a bit 'is that all?' about it.

- A


----------



## Sator (Feb 12, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Doesn't canon usually wait till after nikon announcements - waiting for the Nikon D6 noise to settle.



I think it has finally dawned on Canon that Nikon isn't their main rival any more.

As for Canon getting cheesed off at leaks, they can look to the Nikon example where there are no leaks, but also no internet buzz of anticipation over future products. Nikon killed off the leaks and may have killed off themselves at the same time. Yes, it's true that in the Nikon world all you hear are crickets these days. There is no noise in the Nikon world to settle any more. Sad.

As Oscar Wild said: "there is only one thing in life worse than being talked about, and that is not being talked about".


----------



## Czardoom (Feb 13, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I disagree. Unless you have a need for ultra fast AF for action, adapted EF lenses work perfectly well on the Sony bodies.
> 
> There are many great cameras out there that don't have a Canon label on them however there is only one that will successfully use your existing EF glass while we wait for the new Canon mirrorless and that I'm afraid is a Sony. In the even of an R5/R6 no show tomorrow and no news as to when that will happen, enjoy photography and go and take pictures.


There is only one mirrorless camera that you can successfully use your EF lenses on...Sony??

Only a Sony troll makes that kind of silly comment. The best mirrorless cameras to get the best functionality with your EF lenses are obviously the Canon R and RP. The constant Sony propaganda is really getting annoying. Why are the Sony fanboys on a Canon site anyway. Why would someone voluntarily spend time promoting a rival product? What exactly is in it for them. Makes me wonder.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)

R5 development announcement happened.

New thread here:









Canon announces development of the EOS R5 full-frame mirrorless camera


The Company will Also Develop Seven RF Lenses and Two RF Lens Extenders in 2020 MELVILLE, NY, February 12, 2020 – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital ima



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 13, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Only a Sony troll makes that kind of silly comment. The best mirrorless cameras to get the best functionality with your EF lenses are obviously the Canon R and RP. The constant Sony propaganda is really getting annoying. Why are the Sony fanboys on a Canon site anyway. Why would someone voluntarily spend time promoting a rival product? What exactly is in it for them. Makes me wonder.


Pathetic..... Whats wrong with being just a photography fan regardless of brand?

In the context of the discussion, it was in responce to talk the R5 rumour being fake and another poster considering buying a Sony and adapting lenses while they waited for a future Canon mirrorless camera.



Czardoom said:


> There is only one mirrorless camera that you can successfully use your EF lenses on...Sony??



You really need to get out more and expand your posibilities. I've even used my Canon TS-E lenses with a Phase One digital back.


----------



## Danpbphoto (Mar 1, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I am ready now!!! Tell me how to pre-order!!! :>) 80mp!!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 2, 2020)

Danpbphoto said:


> I am ready now!!! Tell me how to pre-order!!! :>) 80mp!!!! YES!!!!!


A few too many mega pickles though. 40-45 is the number But exciting nevertheless


----------

